# How to setup PS3 DualShock 3 controller for Dolphin?



## ImNotSkilled (Aug 8, 2015)

I cannot find an accurate and up-to-date guide. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## videogamefanatic (Sep 29, 2015)

Use http://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-XInput-Wrapper-for-DS3-and-Play-com-USB-Dual-DS2-Controller

EDIT: Scarlet.Crush has dissapeared, use this continuation instead: http://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-ScpToolkit-XInput-Wrapper-aka-ScpServer-Reloaded


----------

